# Everybody Loves Atlantic Salmon



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

When I get stuck going shopping with the wife, she knows to find me at the magazine section. We go to Meijer several times a month and all the monthly editions are covered in 1-2 trips until next month. This month interest was the July National Geographic covering the atlantic salmon. The links below are only a tibit of the article which can be completely covered in one grocery trip. It is worth reading.

Everybody Loves Atlantic Salmon
Here's the Catch

Farm-raised salmon now outnumber wild fish nearly 85 to one. As wild stocks dwindle, this legendary sport fish has become the veritable chicken of the sea. 

http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0307/feature5/forum_pop.html

Sights & Sounds from Everybody Loves Atlantic Salmon
http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0307/sights_n_sounds/media1.html


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Damn good article, I just got finished reading the hard copy of it in the magazine. Very good read, and great pictures. Those fish are in some real trouble, it seems.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This link works better.
http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0307/feature5/index.html

Also this site is good for reference and mailing list of updates.
The Wild Salmon Center
The Natural Capital Center
721 NW Ninth Avenue, Suite 290, Portland, Oregon 97209 
(503) 222-1804
www.wildsalmoncenter.org


----------

